# Keepin' Tabs



## Freeman (Aug 12, 2003)

Ok folks.  I once had a journal on here, posting diets, workouts, but that was pretty much it.  Well, I've been thinking of starting a general journal on here.  Yeah, I'll post workouts and meals and stuff, but also just random things on my mind or events I did.  It's not going to be super strict, even though I am trying to trim up a bit...it's more just for poeple to get to know me better and to give advice with all aspects of my life..diet, training, school, work, love, etc.  So, if this gets boring just let me know and I'll shut it down!


----------



## Freeman (Aug 12, 2003)

So today consisted of gym and then work.  I did shoulders at the gym.  One of my favorites things to train.  

BB press - 135 for 10, 155lbs for 6 and 2 sets.
high pulls - 70lbs for 12, 90 for 8 and 2 sets
standing db side laterals - 30lbs for 10, 8..35lbs for 8.
lying incline laterals...used 15s cuz I've never done these bfore..only two sets of 10...awkward..

then to shrugs..my fave.  warmup with 50lbs DBs..then did 100s for 15, 115 2 sets of 12...then drop to 80s for a quick 8

also did some abs prior to this...


----------



## Freeman (Aug 12, 2003)

Ok, so I'm sitting here, tired as hell cuz work consisted of me sanding and painting random spots throughout the stupid store...god I hate my job.  I need a new one.  

star trek comes on at 8pm, wich is 15 minutes from now.  tomorrow I'm driving back home to hang out with some friends for a few days before school starts back up and I don't have the chance.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 12, 2003)

Glad to see you gonna track things again.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 12, 2003)

Yeah, it's about time.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 12, 2003)

Meal 1 - 6 whites, 1 yolk
ground turkey...probably about 3 or 4oz..I neve rmeasure this shit..
1/2 cups oats with cinnamon and 3 splenda packets
glass of water and 1 fish oil cap..multivitamin

Meal 2
post w/o shake - 5 strawberries, 2 scoops vanilla whey, 5g creatine/glutamine, water.

Meal 3
7oz tuna
2 tbsp newman's parmesan roasted garlic.mmmmmmmmmm
some mixed greens
sweet potato

Meal 4 
2 scoops optimum, 1tbsp flax oil, 4 strawberries, water

Meal 5
1 Basa filet
leafy salad w/. newman's parmesean roasted garlic 2 tbsps.
sweet potato 

Meal 6
2 scoops Optimum chocolate mint, water, and either flax or heavy cream..Not sure, flax would probably be better for the cut though...haven't had this yet.

mmmmmm I want some crunchy PB...


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 12, 2003)

What school do you go to? Year and major?


----------



## Freeman (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm a Senior at UCF...University of Central Florida.  Majoring in political science with International Relations as my focus track.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 13, 2003)

So, today I'm off from the gym.  I visited my friend who moved here the other day to go to school and play music.  He and I are going to get a band going with the stuff he's written and I'm stoked.  

Today I am going back home to Vero Beach to hang out with some friends and family for a few days since I have a few days off of work.  School starts the 25th and I won't have much opportunity to visit back home after that.  Gotta go pack up the car....


----------



## Freeman (Aug 25, 2003)

Ok, sorry for neglecting you journal!

I've been busy with work and going back and forth between my parents house.  Haven't had much time to write in this thing.

Today was first day of classes.  Whew, I'm beat.  No gym.  Here's my meals

meal 1 
6 egg whites, 1 yolk
ground turkey (not sure the amount, probably around 5oz. but I never keep track..just what looks about right)
1/2 (dry) oats w/ cinnamon, splenda and 2 spoonfulls natural PB
water

meal 2 
chicken breast with lemon pepper marinade that has veggie oil in it
3/4 cup (cooked) brown rice

Meal 3 
labrada low carb mrp YUMMMMMY

Meal 4
chicken breast
1 med. apple
2 spoonfulls of natty pb

Meal 5 salmon filet w/ bourbon marinade..wow 
1 baked potato
greens salad with newmans parmesean roasted garlic dressing

Meal 6
2 scoops whey
1tbsp flax oil in water.


Tomorrow, no class, but I have work at 11am-630pm
Gym before work..shoulders, my favorite...I'm planning on bb presses, front laterals or upright rows, db laterals, rear lateral machine, and db shrugs....any suggestions?  remember, i'm trying to go heavy to gain size, but I'll take any advice i can get.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2003)

You and those damn MRP's


----------



## Freeman (Aug 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You and those damn MRP's



Yeah, but they're so good.  And, not to bad really either.  42g protein, 12g carbs, 1.5g fat.  
and it's only 1 a day


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2003)

Why don't you make your own? I'm just curious because to me it seems like alot of wasted money buying those things.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 25, 2003)

well, yeah, sometimes I do make my own..but they NEVER taste as good as these 

2 scoops plus strawberries and flax or cream is never as thick and creamy and yummy...


----------



## Jodi (Aug 25, 2003)

True but its wasted money IMO and the carb sources aren't the greatest either!


----------



## Freeman (Aug 25, 2003)

oh shush!


----------



## Freeman (Aug 26, 2003)

Meals today were pretty close to yestrday....I'm gonig to sleep soon, so won't post them

Did shoulders today at the gym.  I always feel like a weak bastard on upper body days especialy chest and shoulder presses.  I need to work on my form I guess, but I hate dropping the weight cuz it looks so pathetic.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 28, 2003)

8-27-03

Didn't sleep well.  Had classes from 7:30am-12:20pm.  Needless to say, I felt like shit, especially in the first two classes.  Felt a little better after eating my 2nd meal.  I must say, walking around the UCF campus, one sees many MANY hot girls.  Only problem, they're all probably fucking morons.  

Also, I cannot wait for it to cool off in late October/early November.  It is so hot and traversing the campus makes you sweat like a bastard!  That didn't help me feel anymore energetic.    

I tried to go to the UCF Observatory to view Mars, but apparently you had to have a ticket to use the big scope, which I was never told.  And there were other smaller personal telescopes that people and brought, but there were litterally hundreds and hundreds of people there, which is a good thing to see so many people interested in this, when I thought I was the only one.  However, I got there at 10:30pm and didn't want to wait forever in lines, so I just left.  

I did arms at the gym.  Starting to move into some of Gopro's workouts.  I did the power week. 

after warmpus....

BB Curl - 90x6, 100x5
ezbar preacher (standing) - 90x6, 100x6
DB Hammer Curl - 55x6, 55x6 then one last burn of 30x8
CG bench - 155x8 (fucker didn't know how to spot, so it's probably more like 7)...165x 6 w/ help for 2 sets
Skullcrushers - 70lbs x 8, 90lbs x 6 for 2 sets
single-arm DB ext. - 30x8, 40x4, 30x6 (I suck at these and I don't know if my form is anywhere close to being correct.  I do upwards of 100lbs when doing regular overhead db extensions, but can barely do 40s when doing it this way...    )


----------



## Freeman (Aug 28, 2003)

Just did chest.  Someone make me stronger!  

I am so sick of being weak in my upper body, specifically my chest.  I feel like such a wuss barely being able to do 175 for 4 or 5 reps.  It's embarrassing.  I honestly think I have gotten weaker....I need a personal trainer or something.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 29, 2003)

No gym today as it's my day off.  Tomorrow is Leg day.  

I didn't feel like cooking this morning before going to class.  So, last night I picked up some packets of Pro Labs MRP to try.  I must say, the cinnamon oatmeal is to die for.  It tastes soo good...I highly recommend this..best  protein (micellar casein)...40g..and 40g of quality carbs (oats, brown rice, barley)....I'm going to use some of my next paycheck to get a lot more of this stuff....ok, enough adverstising..

came home from class, ate meal 3, took a little nap...woke up with a headache hahaha always happens, but I was so tired I couldn't stay awake...gonna work on some shit for my research paper and eat again..Play al ittle Madden 2004...it's Friday, but I'm sure nothing will go on tonight, pretty boring around here...

My mom and granda are coming up to visit tomorrow for my grandma's birthday.  I'm gonna take them out to eat....and they'll be here thru monday.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 31, 2003)

Wow, I just ate so much food.  hhahaha I took my grandmother and mother out to dinner for my grandmother's birthday.  We went to Red Lobster.  I ate one of the cheese biscuits, salad, baked potato, crab stuffed flounder, bacon wrapped scallops, clam strips, stuffed mushrooms, little mini shrimp and scallops.

Then, for dessert we went to Hagen-Daaz and I got a Dazzler with 3 different types of ice cream, fudge, strawberries, nuts, butterfinger and oreo toppings...I haven't had that much yummy food in so long.  And I don't feel THAT gross...no meal 6 tho 

I needed a good cheat I htink..I haven't been "bad" in a while, so this is okay IMO.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Just did chest.  Someone make me stronger!
> 
> I am so sick of being weak in my upper body, specifically my chest.  I feel like such a wuss barely being able to do 175 for 4 or 5 reps.  It's embarrassing.  I honestly think I have gotten weaker....I need a personal trainer or something.




Did you post that chest workout, maybe I missed it.  What kind of things do you do for chest and how often do you very it?  With out asking these questions I could make some guess that you may be falling into the same traps that most people do:

not training your sagital plane
not doing exercises to build stability around the joint in order to be able to handle heavier weight


I have some things you can try that may help you get some strength in your chest.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 31, 2003)

I try to mix it up a bit, but I have been keepin flat BB bench in every routine.  typically I do flat bench first, then incline DB or BB, then SOMETIMES I'll do decline BB, but usually I'll then do flat flyes or cable crossovers and sometimes dips...I do typically 4 exercises per workout, 3-4 sets per exercise and I try to keep it in the 5-6 rep range, especially on my last sets for each exercise.  I devote a whole day to chest, and do arms on their own day, back on its day, shoulders on their own day, and legs on their own day...3 on, 1 off split...THanks P-funk for any advice man, I know you're a smarty when it comes to this.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 31, 2003)

Okay, I like the idea of keeping the chest on a day by itself.  But I don't like doing bench press everyweek.  It is kind of like doing squats....I do these exercises once every three weeks at most, sometimes every other weeks depending on I feel.   Also, it seems like you could use some contextual interference in your chest routine.  If you always start with bench press your body is going to adapt to that and it is not going to progress at all......You need to mox it up big time......Also just because you are switching between dumbell and barbell bench press it is now reallt mixing it up that much... Besides the obviouis, that the weight is now unilaterally loaded (one dumbell in each hand) you are still performing horizontal flexion of the shoulder.

Here are some tips that can help you kick your bench press in the ass:

1) train your sagital plane...........Bench press and flyes are horizontal flexion of the shoulder, which occurs in the transverse plane of motion....what you want to do is incorporate some exercises for the sagital plane, which is sagital plane flexion.....for this I like things like.....Neutral grip dumbell bench press, NG dumbell incline press, or NG dumbell decline press......or you can try doing neutral grip machine presses or reverse grip bench press....All of these exercises are going to work the sagital plane which will give you a little more stability in the shoulder joint, give you some new strength since the musculature is changed a bit and give you some new thickness.

2) don't neglect the decline bench!!!!!  I love decline bench press, flyes and NG dumbell decline press....Why??  Because of the angle you are at you are slightly between 2 planes of motion, the frontal plane and the transverse plane......Because of this you are effectivly hitting both parts of pectoralis major (the clavicular and the sternocostal protion).....So don't shy away form the decline bench.

3) Try doing some exercises lying on a swiss ball, maybe every other week.  This will make the stabalizers in your shoulder joint work that much more to push the weight....increasing the strength of your stabalizers is going to help when you push heavy weight on the bench press.

4) do some standing cable chest presses......Try doing them as upright as possible and if you can with your feet togehter instead of in the popular staggered stance that most people take....I like this exercise because you have no support behind you like you do when you are lying on a bench.....Now you are forced to deal with the reaction forces coming back at you when you are pushing forward so you will have to learn to stabalize yourself and generate more force.

5) take light weight and work on bar speed.  take a light weight, maybe 135lbs., and just unrack it and do 3 reps as fast as you possibly can (even when the weight is coming down to you, you should almost be pulling it towards you a little bit).   After three reps rack it and rest for 10sec....then do another set.....do about 10 sets....Or you can take a light weight, say 115lbs, and have a training partner time you and see how many reps you can get in 15sec......move the bar as fast as you can.....then rest for 20sec and do it agian.....try about 5 or 6 sets of that.....By doing things like this you can really work on your force generation because now, even though the weight is lighter that usual, you have to generate more force in order to move the bar faster which will lead to greater strength in the long run.

6) Finally try inloading the weight at the bottom of the rep...I did these the other day and posted the explanation of them in my journal so I will just paste it here for you to read:

 "unloaded bench press starting at the bottom of the movement. We set up a bench in the power rack with the pins placed right above our chest. We then unracked the weight and rested it on the pins at chest level. We start each rep from the bottom of the movement and every rep gets unloaded. So after each rep the bar is brought back down to the pins, rested on them for a 4sec count and then the weight is exploded back up. This is to increase explosive power and enhace our ability to recruit type IIb fibers. It is hard starting at the bottom of a rep so you have to use light weight compared to what you would normally use because you no longer have the momentum and inertia from the eccentric portion of the movement."



Good luck


----------



## Freeman (Aug 31, 2003)

thanks man, I'm gonna try these things next time I do chest..not ALL of them of course, but a few here and there, each week...I'll keep track of my progress(hopefully I have progress) and I'll let ya know.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Aug 31, 2003)

Good Cheat!  Now get back on the train!


----------



## Freeman (Aug 31, 2003)

haha will do.  haven't cheated lately, and it was a special occaision.  Plus, I'm not really cutting anymore, I need to worry about gaining strength first..if I cut all this fat off without any muscle, especially in my chest, I'll look like an even bigger asshole than I already do!!!!


----------



## Freeman (Sep 1, 2003)

Question:

Is it a good idea to eat less on non-training days?  say, skip meal 6?  or maybe take out some carbs here and there?  I'm just curious, cuz I usually just eat the same stuff regardless of lifting days...except I just started taking 40g maltodextrin post w/o.  so that won't be there, but what about everything else?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 1, 2003)

Yea.  It can help.   That would be a method carb cycleing.  You can also just make meal 6 just protein.  Protein rarely turns to fat unless you have to much in the case of whole food.  But to much protein from a shake would just turn to glycogen.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 1, 2003)

Yeah, even on lifting days, I've been using a protein shake for meal 6, prior to going to sleep.  I throw in some flax and chug away...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 1, 2003)

Go for it!.  I just had mine.  When I comeback that will be what I will be doing.  Basically carb cycleing. On lifitng days I will probably do 50 to 100 grams of carbs.  On cardio days maybe 150 to 200 grams.  I will also include a day to eat normal and an occasional cheat meal here in there.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 3, 2003)

I have to get used to this waking up at 6am for school shit.  I get so tired that I have to take a nap when I get home, before going to the gym.

Today I did arms at the gym.  I've been using Gopro's arm workout the last 2 weeks.  It's simple, but I feel that it has been working me harder, so that's good.  

seated alternating DB curls - 45s x 7, 40s x 8
cable curls - 100lbs x 8, 110lbs x 8
concentration curls - 25lbs x 12, 30 x 10
weighted dips - 25lbs x 8 for 3 sets
vbar pushdowns - 70lbs x 10, 80lbs x 8
db kickbacks - 25lbs x 12, 30lbs x 10


----------



## Freeman (Sep 28, 2003)

ok, this journal shit is hard to maintain.  School has been super crazy and so has work.  All in all, I've been pretty busy and I keep forgetting to post to this thing.  I haven't neglected the gym though, so don't worry.

So, I went to the NPC Southeastern last night.  There was also a bench comp. and some kickboxing which was cool.  The guys there looked really good and many big boys.  Saw some pros: Dexter Jackson, met Tony Freeman (we share the same last name sweet) King Kamali, and Shawn Ray.  I have a new found respect for these guys, and I am more inspired than ever to get stronger and bigger.  King was weighing about 308 he said.  He was the guest poser and looked like a "whale"..well, that's what he said anyway...He's bulking up big time for the Arnold in March and said to look out cuz he's showing up crazier than ever.  I'll post some pics soon, just need to get them developed.  Shawn Ray is such a nice guy, and after talking to him abuot the politics of BBing, I have a new outlook on the sport..not a negative one, just a different one...I've always gone for the smaller guys, and now I have even more reason to do so.    I will also try to take some pictures of myself with what is left of my roll of film and post those.


----------



## Freeman (Sep 28, 2003)

I am getting a tad bit stronger on my lifts...bench is doing a bit better which is good..nothing dramatic, but I'm trying my best.  I started finishing my last set with a negative, it really works I think.

Oh, and today I did nothing but deadlifts.  5 sets not including 2 warmups.  I warm up with just the bar, and then 135...then I did 1 set of 225 for 8.  probably could've done 10, but I wanted to go heavy on my later sets...then did 2 sets of 275 for 5 reps each.  Then, I decided to give 315 a try.  I tried it a few weeks ago and could barely budge it...only about 1/4 the way up.  Well, I tried it today..and even after allthose sets and reps, I threw that shit up.  Such an exhiliration and good feeling.  I was grunting like crazy.  And although it's not that much weight really to most, it is to me and it's an improvement.  Then I did one last set of 225 for 8 again, then went home...exhausted, but feeling great.


----------



## Freeman (Oct 6, 2003)

Here is a pic I took yesterday.  I know, I'm small and have too much bf, but oh well.  I'm working on it damnit!  Trying to get huge!


----------



## Freeman (Oct 6, 2003)

Here's me and King Kamali.  I'm just a little bigger than he is...hahahahaha jk


----------



## Monolith (Oct 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> Here is a pic I took yesterday.  I know, I'm small and have too much bf, but oh well.  I'm working on it damnit!  Trying to get huge!



LOL, whats with your face?  you add that in ms paint or are you into bondage? 

btw, hows your 1-AD cycle goin?  noticable gains?


----------



## Freeman (Oct 7, 2003)

ahahaha, I actually used photoshop, but it might as well have been Paint.  I don't know jack about photoshop!!!!

It seems to be going okay so far, as it's ony been 4 days (2 days of lifting.)

I was able to do more on my leg exercises yesterday...so that was nice.  And today went well with my back workout.  I do notice that I am a bit sluggish throughout the day, but in the gym, I seem to be more energetic, sot hat's good.  the big teller will be my shouler and chest days...If those lifts increase, I'm sold on this stuff...


----------



## Freeman (Oct 10, 2003)

I'm pretty stoked.  I dunno if it's totally due to 1-AD or whatever, but I was able to go heavier on bench today than ever before.  I did 1 set of 175 for 8, then 185, 2 sets of 6 (some help on last reps) and then back to 175 for 7.....

usually, I am barely able to do 175 for 5....much improvement and I felt much stronger, confident, and comfortable benching today.

I think some of it also has to do with the form I am using, which I picked up from Mudge.  thanks bro!


----------



## Monolith (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> I'm pretty stoked.  I dunno if it's totally due to 1-AD or whatever, but I was able to go heavier on bench today than ever before.  I did 1 set of 175 for 8, then 185, 2 sets of 6 (some help on last reps) and then back to 175 for 7.....
> 
> usually, I am barely able to do 175 for 5....much improvement and I felt much stronger, confident, and comfortable benching today.
> ...



Awesome man... youre actually started right around the same strength as me, so its cool to see the results youre getting.

What was the new form Mudge told you about?


----------



## Freeman (Oct 11, 2003)

here's a link so you can get what I'm talking about.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11158


----------



## Freeman (Oct 11, 2003)

So, last night I met some friends over in Cocoa to go out on one of those casino cruises.  I have gone once before, and won $30.  On roullette mostly.  So, I figured, if I break even, it is still worth it to hang out with my buds.  Well, long story short, I ended up losing over $50.  God damnit!  hahah oh well. I'm a poor mother fucker, I know I shouldn't be blowing student loan money on that shit, but it was still a lotta fun...and drinks are free!


----------



## Monolith (Oct 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> here's a link so you can get what I'm talking about.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11158



Nice link, thanks.


----------



## Freeman (Oct 18, 2003)

I spent the last few days up in Gainesville attending the Inertational Studies Association-South conference.  it was quite an experience.  I was presenting a paper I co-authored on Marxism in the contemporary world.  Everyone was impressed by us and it was very good to hear so many compliments (even though I was nervous as hell!)  coming from all of these academics and professors from around the country.  I ate like shit cuz I had to eat out a lot, but oh well...I'm not too worried right nwo about what I eat...just as long as I eat.


----------



## Freeman (Oct 18, 2003)

on a lifting note, I didnot lift the last 2 days cuz of this conference, but I did lift on thursday and did chest.  It was my best chest day ever...I was barely able to do 185 for 2-3 in recent weeks, but thursday I did it for 8 on flat bench, and then shot up to 205 for a few reps...then attempted 225 for 1 and got it...I'm not sure if my spotter helped me on that one, but regardless, this is a huge improvement and I'm stoked...

haven't done abs or calves in like 2 weeks cuz of timing issues and shit, it sucks....I feel fat,but don't care really...I know i"m not fat and I'm just more concerned with adding muscle and strength...whatever fat I gain can be lost...I htink the hardest thing for people to get used to is the idea of getting fat, temporarily, is necessary in many cases (like me) in order to gain overall size and strength...


----------



## sara (Oct 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> Here's me and King Kamali.  I'm just a little bigger than he is...hahahahaha jk


Lookin good Freeman  keep it up


----------



## Freeman (Oct 19, 2003)

oh, and here's a link to the conference that I attended

www.isanet.org

and more specifically....

http://www.uky.edu/RGS/Patterson/ISA-South/index.htm


----------



## Freeman (Oct 20, 2003)

Just got back from doing Legs at the gym.  WOW.  I am overall stronger.  Did 6 reps with 335 for my last set...although I'm sure the form wasn't perfect ( as far as how deep I went), I did feel it.  And I was able to hit 4 reps with 8 plates per side on the leg press...much improvement over my struggling 5-6 plate range.  Again, when I go super heavy for me, I cheat a little because I just wanna move the weight...I don't use such shitty form that I risk injury or anything..nothing major as far as incorrectness


----------



## Freeman (Oct 20, 2003)

I spent literally ALL day on campus today.  from 7:30am until 8pm.  It sucked..basically, the reason was, I had to meet with my advisor for this Fulbright Fellowship I am applying for.  And his plane was delayed and blah blah blah...so I had to wait for him...and since I live on the other side of town, I just bought some Wendy's to eat and hung out all day at the school.then, computer troubles...and other meetings he had scheduled..then off to bennigans to get dinner, then back to campus to take a test I didn't study for (but I think I got an A).  then, finally, to the gym....Now I'm home, and since my meal times were fucked, I'll be eating my 6th meal around 11:30-ish...I'm thinking 1 cup FF cottage cheese, 2 tbsp natty PB...maybe a slice of bread since I worked out so late tonight...I dunno, we'll see...


----------



## Freeman (Oct 21, 2003)

It is so excting to feel like I'm actually gaining, both size and strength, when for so long I felt nothing...and like I was going through the motions.  Now, I am thoroughly exhausted after working out, and I can feel it in whatever body part I work...

today was back, and I wanted to finish off with dead lifts, but since I did legs late last night, I was not about to hit up the deads in the AM.  So, I did some hypers with a 45lbs plate on my last exercise.  Before that I started the workout with 5 sets of chins (3 wide/2 close grip) then some wide-grip seated pully rows..then, close grip t-bars...felt good...tomorrow I think I'll go in and do shoulders because I will have time and I'd rather have thursday off instead of tomorrow..


----------



## Freeman (Oct 21, 2003)

ok, I just gotta say, I love eating.  I actually look forward to eating.  I can't wait to eat my 1st meal tomorrow, my eggs and ground turkey and bowl of oatmeal with cinnamon, natty pb and splenda....if you guys can get some saigon cinnamon, it's bad-ass!


----------



## Freeman (Oct 26, 2003)

So, I did arms today.  It's been a while, but I think I hit them really hard...just gotta keep at it.  

I've been really hungry a lot lately.  I usually try to keep my meals spaced out every 3 hours, but maybe I should go 2 or 2.5hrs.  Or maybe add some more meals.  Tomorrow is legs after class.  I am debating on doing hack squats or regular squats.  I love both, but I think I need to go heavy on squats and focus on form.  So, I dunno.  

ok, i'm off to go make some more food.  dinner is going to be fish, baked potato with butter, and a salad.  yummy as all get out.  then either a shake before bed, or some cottage cheese and pb.  We'll see.  I've only had one shake today cuz I had a steak sandwich instead of a shake for my 4th meal.  sooo good.


----------



## Freeman (Oct 28, 2003)

I had to work today.  And since the big shot was there, I didn't want to go to the gym and be rushed and all sweaty going in to work.  So, I went at night.  I came home from work, made food, rested for an hour and then hit the gym.  I did back tonight.  It was actually a really good workout.  I feel the pump in my back, which is definitely a positive.  I did 6 sets of pullups because I wanted to hit 50 reps total.  I suck at pullups, so I have been really trying to work on those.  I haven't done WG pulldowns in quite a while now.  Then, I did some reverse grip bent BB rows.  After a warmup set, I did 3 sets with 225 and 1 set with 245lbs.  I'm really trying to push myself and go heavy without losing TOO much form.  Of course, the form was not perfect, but oh well.  

Then I did some single-arm hammer strenth pulldowns.  Those are always fun to me....1 set with two plates, then I added a 25lbs plate to that and did 2 more sets, then dropped the 25lbs plate and did one final set

Then, it was off to do CG pulley rows.  I LOVE these and they are a perfect way to finish off a workout.  I did 1 set wtih 160lbs for 10 reps, then 170lbs for 8, then up to 200lbs for 5, then a quick drop to 170 again for 6 reps.  Felt great.  I would have done some hypers, but since  I did a couple sets of SLDLs yesterday, I didn't feel it was necessary, plus I needed to get home to study!!!


----------



## Freeman (Oct 28, 2003)

Now, I have to cram for this lame-ass test I have tomorrow in my Sex, Gender, and Culture class.  I hate it cuz it's at 7:30am!  But I had to take this class!  Argg!   So, instead of going for a 4th straight day to the gym tomorrow and doing chest, I'm sure I"ll take the day off..also because I got suckered in to work 3-9pm tomorrow...fucking lame shit...here's where I work

www.illuminations.com 

...I think I'm the only straight male in the company


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 29, 2003)

Haha, Illumintations huh? Not exactly a place I would figure a guy would apply to, but they do have some awesome smelling candles.


----------



## Freeman (Oct 29, 2003)

Yes they do.  And, it was last year when I got the job.  They were the only place on the Avenue that was hiring, so I had to take it!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Oct 29, 2003)

Hey, I hear that. A job is a job.


----------



## Freeman (Nov 2, 2003)

It's Sunday.  A lazy day.  No work and football is on TV.  I just got home from doing deadlifts at the gym.  I was going to take the day off as it's my 4th day in a row, but I'm kind of liking 4 on 1 off right now.  And I like to do deads on their own day.  So, I go in, and remember, it's been quite a while since I've done these.  Over a month for sure.  So, I go in, and warm up with the bar (15 reps) then 135 (12reps) then 225 (8 reps).  Then, I jumped straight up to 315 for 3 sets of 5.  Boy, let me tell ya, these things are incredible.  Such a rush!!! Last time I did deads, I did workouts with 225 and 275 and barely got 315 for 1, so today I really went for it.  I am so proud of myself right now.  And that light-headed feeling is addictive!!!  So, after those 3 sets I dropped to 275 and did it 8 times to finish the workout off.  Completely spent, I left the gym with no energy to do calves.  Oh well.  There's always Tuesday for that


----------



## david (Nov 12, 2003)

freeman, behold.  I am coming to Orlando soon!


----------



## Freeman (Nov 13, 2003)

Suh-wheeeee!  Just let me know when, and we'll figure out how to meet up.


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2003)

Fri-Sun  This week, Freeman!!!


----------



## Freeman (Nov 16, 2003)

so, you mean the weekend starting the 21st?


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2003)

yes


----------



## Freeman (Nov 16, 2003)

cool, I'll PM you soon and we can figure out how to meet up...


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2003)

There is "nothing" to figure out  Freeman.... just be then and there while I'm up there!


----------



## Freeman (Nov 16, 2003)

haha will do.  you gonna train at the world's on university and goldenrod?


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2003)

Hell NO!!!!  I'm going to Gold's in Tuskawilla!  I think!  Wait, there is a 24 hour gym on the corner of Route 50 and 436.  Think I'll finagle my way into getting a free weeks pass.... those SUCKERS!!!!


----------



## david (Nov 16, 2003)

Oh yeah... I won't be able to make your little "Oohhh- la la night" at the Firestone's either!


----------



## Freeman (Nov 17, 2003)

haha it's cool, I wont' be going either! 

there is a 24 hour World's on 436 in Cassleberry, in the wal-mart plaza.  we should try to train together or something.


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2003)

WHY??  Do you know what it's like my friend?  Some of the hottest wildest women  (college) from UCF are there!


----------



## Freeman (Nov 17, 2003)

hmmm, what day is it again? Saturday night?


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2003)

usually Thursday nights


----------



## Freeman (Nov 17, 2003)

ahh ok...well, do you want to lift together while you're here?  I'll try to hang with you and keep up


----------



## david (Nov 17, 2003)

I think our schedules may conflict gym-wise but we'll see.  I have a few girl-friend's I want to see (Cocoa Beach) so time is severely limited!


----------



## Freeman (Nov 17, 2003)

true..girls are important.  If we can match up time-wise, we'll lift.  I work Saturday, but I am down for whateva!


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2003)

Where do you work again?  Luminations?  Where is that exactly and what are your hours on Saturday?


----------



## Freeman (Nov 18, 2003)

I work at Illuminations on Park Ave in Winter Park.  It's on the corner of Morse and Park ave.  Right next to Barnies Coffee.  I'll be there from 12 to closing which is 6pm.


----------



## david (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, I know where that is.  Maybe I'll also drop in as well!


----------



## Freeman (Nov 19, 2003)

true...you'll get to see me wearing a smock (I'd say it's an apron, but smock sounds more manly!  )


----------



## david (Nov 23, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&postid=456227#post456227

Add me to this list and read what I said about you!  

A smock!    Is it green or illuminated?


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2003)

Freeman.... where are you???


----------



## Freeman (Dec 7, 2003)

Right here!


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2003)

I meant, your journal dude!  Start a posting!    How is your Musclemilk shakes!

Hey, when you have a chance, you gotta try Sci-tec Stuff!  OMFG it is so delicious!!

How's Orlando.  Tell me something.... was it hot up there last night!


----------



## Freeman (Dec 7, 2003)

Dude, all I gots to say is brrrr.  haha, but I love it!

the muscle milk is yummy, but yeah, maybe next time I"ll try some sci-tek stuff.  

some bad news:  they're closing down the world gym on university (the one I use) I just found out this morning.  The hottie working at the desk just got a call.  Everyone there is now out of a job.  they say we can use the Lifestyle gym up on 436 and University or the Oviedo World's.  you know which one is better?

I weighed myself last thursday, turkey day.  I weighed 207...sweet!  

I'm planning on starting some 1-test after new year's.  stacking it with some 4-ad.  I may use VPX, but if I can find something cheaper, I'd be happier.


----------



## david (Dec 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> Dude, all I gots to say is brrrr.  haha, but I love it!
> 
> the muscle milk is yummy, but yeah, maybe next time I"ll try some sci-tek stuff.
> ...



Well, what is "cheaper" to you?  Let me know wgat brand your using (IDS?) and what supplement and I'll see what compares in a VPX sense.

Check out Lifestyles but I've never heard of it though.  I've been to the one in Oviedo but why aren't you trying Gold's Tuskawilla.  Tell them what happened and maybe they'll do wt/ the enrollment fee.   Plus your a student who should be getting student rates!  LEt me know if you need help with that bc/ I know the "clown" behind the desk that works there.  He's formerly from Sunrise, FL.


----------



## Freeman (Dec 7, 2003)

I was using IDS' 1-AD extreme, but I want to use some form of 1-test.  I am not sure if they make a 1-test.


----------



## Freeman (Dec 7, 2003)

plus, remember, I want to use 4-ad along with it.


----------



## Freeman (Dec 9, 2003)

Ok, for those of you who live in Florida, you'll know that Publix now makes subs in a neat little deli they have, resembles subway.  Well, if you haven't had the "heated chicken tenders sub" then you're totally missing out.  This thing is soooooo good, I'm a-have me one today at work.  Oh, and you gotta get the foot long with honey mustard on that bad boy..

...just thought I'd share that with you guys...haha


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah Freeman... Let's see... Tenders breaded, correct?  I'll see if my trainer will let me have them!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 17, 2003)

How much you wieghing Free?


----------



## Freeman (Dec 17, 2003)

about 210


----------



## Freeman (Dec 17, 2003)

and yes they're breaded, but I don't give a FUCK hahaha

when I start a cut I'll worry 'bout that shit


----------



## donescobar2000 (Dec 17, 2003)

We gotta see pics Free.


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2004)

Freeman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  WTF are you???


----------



## Freeman (Jan 2, 2004)

I'm around.  I haven't been keeping up with posting lately.  the holidays have played hell on my schedules and stuff.   I"m gonna start a cycle of methyl 1-test soon though, that should be fun!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 2, 2004)

www.kingsburymusic.net

we have some new promo shots up.  take a look.


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2004)

what'cha doin'?


----------



## Freeman (Jan 19, 2004)

watching Spider-Man before going to the gym to do arms...you?


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2004)

7 hours later from the post above.... I am going to bed!  

I'm not coming to Orlando this weekend.  My goofy friend is NOT going to be there this weekend!  

Maybe I'll be there in three weeks or so!

Did you see the movie, "Devil in the Basement"?  Good movie!!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 20, 2004)

No, I've never seen it.  Have you ever seen Wet Hot American Summer???  if not, you must!

http://www.apple.com/trailers/usa/whas.html


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2004)

Is that porn or something close to it??


----------



## Freeman (Jan 20, 2004)

No, it's a badass comedy.  Check the link, it has the trailer in it....from the guys who did "The State" on MTV back in the day.


----------



## david (Jan 20, 2004)

OK, I didn't want to open up porn while at work!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 9, 2004)

Ok, so I just weighed myself at the gym...215.8lbs  Now, first glance I thought "god you're a fatass", but the thing is, I don't htink I look fat.  It's a bit depressing to see that weight and realize I'm not at my desired strength level, I mean honestly, I can barely do 225 (last time on flat, might be better now).  My chest is my worst bodypart.  I want to bench 315 so freakin' bad!   no, i won't be satisfied with that when I get there, but then I'll really know I've made gains. 

I figure, I'll cut when I get to around 225 or 230, cuz then I'm sure Ill look shitty.  But as of right now, my 34'' pants still fit just as well as they did a couple months ago or so.  when I do cut, I plan on doing it for about 8-10 weeks, eating mostly chicken and rice, egg whites and plain oatmeal (in the morning) and whey shakes mixed with flax oil...I'll do cardio a few times a week, if not every day and take some thermos too.  I figure I'll shed lots of water weight and hopefully tighten up as well..I want to get veiny

but all that is in the future, right now I'm still trying to stop being a weakling.  I'm on the 2nd week of my M1T cycle, I think it's working so far..I'll come off and take 6OXO for a week, then back on the M1T for anotehr 2 weeks..then back to 6oxo for at least another week...after that, I'll see where I am..


----------



## Freeman (Mar 3, 2004)

just wanted to put up some pictures of my band.  These are from a show we played down in Miami last week.  tell me what y'all think!


----------



## Freeman (Mar 3, 2004)

well, nevermind.  I have more, but for some reason they won't load.  I'll be putting them up on our website in a few days, so check them out there.

www.kingsburymusic.net


----------



## donescobar2000 (Mar 3, 2004)

Freeman youre a genious!  I see you blowing man.


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> just wanted to put up some pictures of my band.  These are from a show we played down in Miami last week.  tell me what y'all think!



GOOD gOIN' THERE, JERKY!  YOU PLAYED IN  MIAMI AND DIDN'T TELL ME.

CHURCHILL PAYS BY THE TICKET, DON'T THEY?


----------



## Freeman (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah, I believe so.  We might be playing there the 24th.  It's a dump, but still kind of a cool place to play.


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2004)

good, then remind me two days in advance and I'll make it a point to be there!  Hopefully it's not aon a gig that our band plays on or a conference of some sort!


----------



## Freeman (Mar 3, 2004)

it's the 24th, a wednesday night...i'll have to skip class...the last show we played down there sucked real bad, so if this show doesn't look like it'll be good, we probably won't make the long drive down..


----------



## david (Mar 3, 2004)

Well, is there a particular reason why the show sucked?  Tell me.  Anyway, if you're looking for more gigs in the SFLA area, let me know.  Again, does Churchill's pay by the ticket or do they pay out for the performance?

March 24th.  NOTED.  Just re-remind me, k?  Cool!


----------



## Freeman (Mar 3, 2004)

Ummm, I think they just pay out for the performance, but I'm not really sure.  The show sucked for a couple of reasons.  1) they had two shows going on, and we were supposed to play outside with bands more like us.  However, most of the people there were for the tough-guy bands inside, and most of the bands we were to play with quit.  2)  It was outside, and it was freakin' freezing out 3) we only got $20 mainly because they did a shitty job flyering the show and not a lot of people were there.

however, those who did stay for us said we were fucking great and really were into it, so who knows.  I'm hoping that we'll be playing inside for this show, with bands more like us and more people this time.  oh, and hopefully this time I wont' get home at 6am, as I have class thursday!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Just read your journal.  I like journals that dont focus solely on lifting.  Still stuck on Davids, have a few more pages to go   Keep up the good work man, and im sure your band will kick ass next show.


----------



## Freeman (Mar 3, 2004)

Thanks bro!  Yeah, I hope we do.  I'm having such a blast with the band!  Lifting is going pretty well, although I've felt a bit under the weather the last few days.  I hate to say it, but I'm gonna have to do a cut this summer, maybe for about 8 weeks.  No more fast food for me then!  but, taht's still a few months away, so it's pig out time!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

haha, I cant eat fast food...  I got a triple double from wendys, and have never gone back since.  You should try one


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Just read your journal.  I like journals that dont focus solely on lifting.  Still stuck on Davids, have a few more pages to go   Keep up the good work man, and im sure your band will kick ass next show.




You'd be amazed of the things that I do in my life!    The SHIT that I pull and get away with!

Anyhoo, If ya liked that journal, you should go dig up my thread labeled "The Last laugh" in the journal section and also, in open chat "My rage" or "Nightlife as a bouncer" thread etc.!  

Freeman!!!!   Defintiely I'll be calling you soon!


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> haha, I cant eat fast food...  I got a triple double from wendys, and have never gone back since.  You should try one




No, Freeman does enough crap eating at Shorty's and Sonny's BBQ restaurants in Orlando!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 5, 2004)

I just wanted him to try it, because 6 patties on any burger will make anyone sick 

And yea, from what I have read, you have quite the life David


----------



## Freeman (Mar 6, 2004)

if there's money involved, I just may try a triple double 

and I never eat Sonny's! or shorty's!  My fave. places are Outback, and crap fast food joints...


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> if there's money involved, I just may try a triple double
> 
> and I never eat Sonny's! or shorty's!  My fave. places are Outback, and crap fast food joints...




I bet you 5 cents that if "you're hungry" (as your title proclaims you are) and I set this triple/quadruple burger in front of you that it will end up in your mouth!  

BTW, remove the bun and condiments and half assed salad they put on that burger and it equals still 1/2 pound of so called "beef"!  

Y don't u just go eat at Cheeburger Cheeburger, Freeman??


----------



## Freeman (Mar 6, 2004)

I will NEVER go there, just because of the silly name!


----------



## david (Mar 6, 2004)

Trust me Freeman, try it and you'll like it!  Trust me on this one!!!


----------



## Freeman (Mar 7, 2004)

where is Cheeburger?  i've never noticed it around town...


----------



## Freeman (Mar 10, 2004)

220lbs this morning 

although, I should probably attribute 5lbs or so to water weight from the M1T, so do the math...I'll weigh again in a month after my 4week post cycle with 6oxo.


----------



## Freeman (Mar 10, 2004)

oh, and one more thing, I put up some nice, new pictures of the band on our website

www.kingsburymusic.net

click on "Visuals"  

check 'em out!


----------

